# Scratching like crazy!



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Maybe the heating is bothering him?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You must mean the indoor heat? 
I feel your pain.. Sasha is still scratching and Gunner is on a steroid so we just keep trying to rule out one things after another.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh i never thought about the heat :O i don't think we have it on though, or if we do its really low because its been around 13c around here lately. And Deb yea i know your poor guys have been dealing with this for a while! Hopefully we both find solutions soon!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

It could be dry skin due to the recent change in weather (cold/snow). Have you looked closely at the areas he is scratching? Is anything red or looking irritated? 

You could try using a medicated shampoo. Molson has one called Microtek I think, we got it from the vet a while back and I use it every so often in his bath if I notice him getting itchy. You leave it on for about 10 minutes to soak into the skin and rinse it off really well. 

Hope he's better soon!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

It could be anything really, but I do know the indoor heat makes me itch and scratch because it's so drying. 

You might make sure to change the filters to the heater because dirty ones spew all that stuff out again, including dust mites and insect parts.:yuck:

Also check the current allergy/atopy thread going on in this section for other ideas.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Yea there are not any sores or open wound or scratch marks where he is scratching. Its not like a consistent 24/7 thing but it is defiantly enough to make me wonder and post this thread. I will definitely check the allergy thread. Ive herd that dogs can develop allergies sort of out of the blue, could this possibly be the case? I'll also go and pick up some soothing shampoo for the poor guy.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree that it's likely the fact that your heat is running. My Jasmine is scratching like crazy right now, too. I am getting ready to get the humidifiers down from the attic to get some moisture into the air. Heck, I have to run the shower in the hall bathroom before I can dry my hair (I don't shower in that bathroom) or else my hair is full of static.


----------

